# Orchestral Tools: LA Sessions (Walkthrough + Impressions)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey everyone! Today's library review features Orchestral Tools' venture into the songwriting world, LA Sessions. Marketed as the only library with all the instruments you'll need for your next song, how does it hold up? Let's check it out.


----------



## Levon (Nov 26, 2020)

Enjoyed the walkthrough, Chris. I ended up going for it.


----------

